# Say something about the Martial Artist below you!



## ejaazi

I bought this over from the Aikido section so that everyone could be a part of it.

Let's do something different & have a little fun!

You have to write anything about the next poster (obviously you don't know who it'll be so you can write anything..) and then the next poster will say true or false.. and then they'll write something else for the next poster.. get it? You can go as many times as you like.

I'll start.. 

The person below me is about to take their black belt test.


----------



## charyuop

False, I haven't even tested for 6th kyu yet (I guess the white belt of other styles).

The next person thinks this thread is stupid, but will answer it anyway...not knowing he/she will become addicted to it.


----------



## Nyrotic

True.

The next poster......IS A WOMAN.


----------



## bookworm_cn317

So true!

The next poster will be from Virginia.


----------



## qi-tah

bookworm_cn317 said:


> So true!
> 
> The next poster will be from Virginia.


 
Missed it by that... much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next poster has to travel 100km or more each way to get to class.


----------



## Cirdan

qi-tah said:


> The next poster has to travel 100km or more each way to get to class.


 
Wrong, both Dojos I train at are within walking distance.

The next poster will have a broken toe.


----------



## tshadowchaser

wrong
an ingrown toe nail but its not broken

The next poster wants to be a soke someday


----------



## Andy Moynihan

False. "Andy" will do just fine.

The person below me is God's own personal Anti-Son-Of-A-***** Machine.


----------



## morph4me

You are so wrong, just the opposite :EG:

The next person has "bowed into" places other than the dojo, to the amusement of others


----------



## kalikg

True!  A friend of mine and I used to do silly things just like that when we travelled to tournaments back in our high school days.  We also used to throw pennies into the parking lot just for laughs...now that I think about it maybe that wasn't so funny

The next poster has a tattoo that their parents don't know about...


----------



## ejaazi

False 

The person below me sneaks their own snacks into the movies.


----------



## Phoenix44

True.  Be damned if I spend $7 for a bag of popcorn.

The next poster is living with someone without the so-called benefit of marriage.


----------



## tntma12

False, Im married.

The next person studies more than one art


----------



## Lynne

False, I study one art, Tang Soo Do (unless you count visual arts as I'm an impressionist).

The next person can cluck like a chicken, perfectly.


----------



## terryl965

Wrong I'm more of a pig!!!!

The next person trains like they eat.


----------



## ppko

false if that were true I would be the fattest person alive I am always training lol
 the next person wants to be the next Bruce Lee


----------



## charyuop

False. Bruce Lee art is way too violent for my tastes. Anyway I wouldn't mind to become like my Sensei's Sensei (Saotome Sensei)...thing that will never happen.

The next person had to stop his training during class because between heat and hard work got so close to throwing up that couldn't go on further.


----------



## seasoned

False.
The next person is a women MA


----------



## bookworm_cn317

So true, yet again!

The next person will be a TKD person.


----------



## ejaazi

False - Aikido

The next person has seen someone picking their nose during class.


----------



## meth18au

False
I never pick my nose.....well rarely!! 

I think the next person may currently be nursing bruises from a prior training session?


----------



## bluemtn

No...  

The next person can't wait to be their senei's new permanent uke!


----------



## Yeti

False. I held that role for a week at one time, and my elbows are still quite angry with me.

The next poster ate a peanut butter and jelly sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

False--Ham und Cheezen.



The next person wants to be a MA cinema star.


----------



## tradrockrat

false -  I just want to be loved... :wink2:

The next poster once wore their (insert traditional uniform of their MA here) to the library...


----------



## Yeti

Damnit it's true! But only 'cuz my uniform is a t-shirt and sweats!

The next person has red hair.


----------



## KempoGuy06

false - brown

The next person trains in some CMA

B


----------



## ppko

False though I have 

the next personis lying naked in a bean bag chair eating cheetos and watching his favorite comedian Ron White


----------



## kingkong89

so what if its true at least im not the only one on my block that digs cheetos


the next poster has dreamt op being in a ma movie


----------



## Catalyst

False, I've never thought of being in a MA movie.

The person below is thinking of buying a new uniform (dobok, gi, etc.)


----------



## charyuop

True, the bottom of my is about to fall apart 

The next person has never washed any of his/her Martial Art belts, no matter what color they became.


----------



## bookworm_cn317

False... um, my mom & I washed my white belt once, with the laundry. But, then I found out you're not supposed to do that and they haven't been washed since.


The next person has met their favorite martial artist.


----------



## kingkong89

false i have never met jackie chan


the next person has won against their instructor at least once in tournament


----------



## Shotochem

False, I would never be able to go against my instructor. (He dosent compete anymore)

The person below me has been tapped out.


----------



## KempoGuy06

True - many times

The next person in under the age of 30

B


----------



## morph4me

Not for many years

The next person trains in a "soft" art


----------



## Aikikitty

KempoGuy06 said:


> The next person in under the age of 30
> 
> B


 
True--I'm 25.  Ack!  Took to long to post so I have to edit.  



> The next person trains in a "soft" art



Also true--many people consider Aikido a soft art.

The next person is going to the dojo/dojang later today. (lucky duck!)

Robyn :asian:


----------



## KempoGuy06

Nope - I wish (I go on Tuesdays, Thursdays, Saturdays and Sundays)

The next person is a fellow Kempoist

B


----------



## michaeldegood

Wrong, I hardly eat, and I train too much.

The next person, has way too much  credit card debt.


----------



## seasoned

true,but working on it.
The next person was a Bruce Lee fan years ago.


----------



## bushidomartialarts

True and false.  I'm _still_ a Bruce Lee Fan.

The next person is better looking than me.


----------



## bluemtn

bushidomartialarts said:


> The next person is better looking than me.


 

Well, I don't know about all that... It's a matter of perspective, right?

The person below me absolutely hates winter at least as much as I do!


----------



## terryl965

wrong
The next only trains in weapons


----------



## Budo_NJ

False, I train with and without weapons.

The next person trains in a Chinese martial art


----------



## terryl965

wrong
the next trains only with a sport aspect in mind.


----------



## Carol

Nope, my training is more combat than sport.


The next martial artists that posts is a black belt in something.


----------



## kingkong89

true karate and jujitsu



the next poster is a fellow black belt


----------



## Drac

Wrong!!! I train to stay alive on the streets..

The next person will be asking themselves "Why am I posting here?"


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> Wrong!!! I train to stay alive on the streets..
> 
> The next person will be asking themselves "Why am I posting here?"


 

right
But as the true UPWE I must
The next person only love men.


----------



## ppko

extremely false I love women lol
the next person hates spinach but loves popeye


----------



## terryl965

ppko said:


> extremely false I love women lol
> the next person hates spinach but loves popeye


 
right
the next person is a righty but hits harder wuth the left.


----------



## MartialArtHeart

True!  How'd you know?

The next person actually has something more important to be doing right now.


----------



## bookworm_cn317

SOOO true! I _could_ be training or studying for my learner's permit.


The next person will be someone who started lessons because of the Power Rangers.


----------



## Aikikitty

bookworm_cn317 said:


> The next person will be someone who started lessons because of the Power Rangers.


 
False--Ninja Turtles were the first heros that got me interested in martial arts, then Batman, then Power Rangers.

The next person is learning a foreign language (asian language) because their martial art got them interested in it.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Yari

False, would love to, but the time.... the time......

The next person has praticed 4 hours in a streach

/yari


----------



## Carol

True!  And will be doing it again in a few hours from now!

The next person knows all the words to "God Save The Queen"


----------



## Yari

Carol Kaur said:


> True! And will be doing it again in a few hours from now!
> 
> The next person knows all the words to "God Save The Queen"


 
False.... don't know it. (I wish I could pratice for 4 hours right now... but I have 8 hours work....)

The next person is afraid of the dark....

/yari


----------



## ejaazi

False - it's better in the dark!

The next person thinks training underwater will increase their power.


----------



## morph4me

False

The next person needs to feel a technique to prove to themselves that it's effective


----------



## ppko

true but the sick thing is I enjoy the pain lol

the next person wishes they was somewhere else


----------



## Yari

true

The next person had to think twice to which answer they were going to give here.....

/yari


----------



## meth18au

True- but I have an excuse- it has been a long tiresome day!!!

I think that the next person may be making his first post in this slightly addictive forum?


----------



## KempoGuy06

Nope - Ive got quite a few under my belt

The next person is going to be an FMA person

B


----------



## Catalyst

False,  I study KMA's

The person below is left-handed (like me).


----------



## Odin

False-sorry Right handed

The next poster will haved injured themselves while doing something that couldnt be classed as sensible.


----------



## ejaazi

False

The next person got sick during class once and almost didn't make it to the restroom.


----------



## Andy Moynihan

False.

The next person also trains with firearms to supplement their unarmed skills.


----------



## Carol

Indeed that is true!


The next person has been on the mat with someone that usually lives in Asia.


----------



## Langenschwert

ejaazi said:


> The next person got sick during class once and almost didn't make it to the restroom.



False.  I have a gut of iron.  I haven't puked in like... 18 years, regardless of how sick or drunk I was. 

The person below me has moved more times in their life than most people s/he knows.

-Mark


----------



## bluemtn

True, all though that's only compared to MOST people I know.  I've only moved 7 times (give or take 2).

The next person sleeps with a stuffed animal.


----------



## bluemtn

Carol Kaur said:


> Indeed that is true!
> 
> 
> The next person has been on the mat with someone that usually lives in Asia.


 
Yes!  I've been on the mat with a group of people from Japan, someone from Canada, a handful of people from Korea..


----------



## Dave Leverich

My wife wouldn't like to be called that, but I do have a great pillow heh.

The next person dances and sings in the shower, loudly.


----------



## charyuop

True and not only that. Co-workers often stare at me coz I do it at work too. Try stock shelves at wal-mart while singing loud songs in Italian LOL!!!


The next person has a huge urge to kiss me


----------



## Touch Of Death

charyuop said:


> True and not only that. Co-workers often stare at me coz I do it at work too. Try stock shelves at wal-mart while singing loud songs in Italian LOL!!!
> 
> 
> The next person has a huge urge to kiss me


You know me to well. LOL
The person below me avoids fast food.
Sean


----------



## Carol

True!  How did you know?


The person below me doesn't like snow. (There, I did it, I said the "S" word)


----------



## bluemtn

Very true!!!

The person below me likes to play with pointy things...


----------



## Touch Of Death

tkdgirl said:


> Very true!!!
> 
> The person below me likes to play with pointy things...


Too true; too true...
The person below me hates paying bills.
Sean


----------



## searcher

Oh sooooo true.   I hate bills so much.

The next person has been seen as a little on the eccentric side.


----------



## bookworm_cn317

True. But I prefer to be called "quirky".


The next person has a hard time kihapping in class (like me).


----------



## Kacey

Not anymore, although that was true when I started.

The next person to post has a beloved pet.


----------



## Carol

Indeed I do!  His name is Alex and he is a big gray ball of feline fur.


The next person to post is sore!!


----------



## tntma12

very true, rough training last night.

The next person finds this thread more interesting than they first thought


----------



## Dave Leverich

True!

It's become much more intresting as it's gone on!
The next person likes to break things!


----------



## Yari

False

The next person has forgotten a name of a person there were talking to.

/yari


----------



## Ella

true

Person below me doesn't feel as welcome in a once welcome community


----------



## ejaazi

False

The next person keeps watching re-runs of the Karate Kid! Wax on! Wax off!


----------



## KempoGuy06

Everytime its on basic cable.

The next person is female

B


----------



## ppko

false though i am sure I have been accused of worse lol
the next person will type out there answer using there fingers lol


----------



## charyuop

VFGzsas,,lswe   grrrrr  false I am using my elbow.
(Now fingers) After the first word I admit it became easier to type with the elbow still too slow tho.

The next person has a young kid (or had it and now has grown) and hopes when the kid reaches the right age he/she will develope interest in MAs.


----------



## KempoGuy06

False - No kids for me, dont plan on having any either

The next person has a birthday this month

B


----------



## Catalyst

Nope - I've already had my birthday for the year.

The person below me says blue is their favorite color.


----------



## kingkong89

false orange is



the next person is thinking about martial arts now


----------



## bookworm_cn317

True... especially because I'm gonna have a private lesson this Friday! Only now they will be weekly!


The next person freaked out during a belt test (crying, hyperventilating, the works).


----------



## Kacey

Nope... although I have students who've done that

The next person is on MT at work


----------



## Bumblebee

Kacey said:


> Nope... although I have students who've done that
> 
> The next person is on MT at work


 
True, but I'm on break.

This person has had an injury during a training session this year.


----------



## morph4me

True, but I'm all better now 

The next person has integrated theiris training into their everyday lives


----------



## ejaazi

True - helps to keep me well balanced.

The next person does well when training, but not at the same level when working out with their Instructor.


----------



## ppko

false I ussually do better with my instructor I have to be or I will be crushed lol

the next person is lonely and wanting to cuddle


----------



## ejaazi

False

The person below me loves to watch all of Bruce Lee's movies.


----------



## Touch Of Death

ejaazi said:


> False
> 
> The person below me loves to watch all of Bruce Lee's movies.


False, "Game of Death" can take a hike, but otherwise yes.
The person below me feels insecure and training helps aleve that insecurity.
Sean


----------



## terryl965

Touch Of Death said:


> False, "Game of Death" can take a hike, but otherwise yes.
> The person below me feels insecure and training helps aleve that insecurity.
> Sean


 

Wrong
the next person is Always looking to improve themself in all aspect of life.


----------



## terryl965

Touch Of Death said:


> False, "Game of Death" can take a hike, but otherwise yes.
> The person below me feels insecure and training helps aleve that insecurity.
> Sean


 

OK you cought me!!! Just between us OK


----------



## LuzRD

terryl965 said:


> the next person is Always looking to improve themself in all aspect of life.



keyword=trying :angel:

the next person takes time to appreciate the little pleasures in everyday life, and secretly wants to beat up chuck norris (not out of spite, "just cuz")!


----------



## Boomer

False....
bakc in school, and with work and kids and.....no time for little pleasures, like beating up Mr.Norris 








The next poster is old enough to have used a rotary phone and typewriter.


----------



## bluemtn

surprisingly enough, true!  

The person below me, has a cat


----------



## Carol

Meow?  True!


The martial artist below me has never owned a roll of duct tape (!!!)


----------



## bluemtn

Me, as in personally?  You're right!  I've used it, though...

The person below me loves to train in martial arts


----------



## Yari

true, wouldn't mind doing it all the time.....

The next person is the next person


----------



## charyuop

Well...huhmmmm...I....I guess it is true :O

The next person had to use what he/she has learnt in MA in real life for personal defense.


----------



## Catalyst

No (Thank God), I've never had to use my training in real life personal defense.

The person below me has heard the term "Grasshopper" used in their dojang/dojo.


----------



## Yeti

Yup...many times. 

The next martial artist will have broken a bone while training in the dojang/dojo.


----------



## ejaazi

False - thankfully. But I did tear the ligaments is my right elbow. OUCH!!!

The MA below me still watches the Simpsons.


----------



## bookworm_cn317

True, but what's wrong with that?


The next person gets bored VERY easily.


----------



## meth18au

True- I have the attention span of a goldfish.  Except when training of course 

The next person is 'true blue' Aussie like me mate?  Go on admit it, you're a real ocker


----------



## ppko

false mostly american lol

the next person has done extensive research on their martial lineage


----------



## ejaazi

True

The person below me is over the age of 50.


----------



## bluemtn

Not even close!

The MAist below me, lives near a body of water.


----------



## Bumblebee

True, I live in a city called Oceanside.

The next person is married.


----------



## MartialArtHeart

False.... WAAAAAY false! ;-)

The next person shall be....... an alien that happens to like the taste of cheetos!


----------



## terryl965

False on the alien things but I do love cheetos
The next person trains in a style that is up and coming.


----------



## HKphooey

True, Kenpo will always be evolving.

The next person has wore a Ninja Turtle at the grand openign of a dojo...


----------



## terryl965

No and HELL no
The next person has forgotten more than they can remember


----------



## Bumblebee

What was this thread about again?

The next person actually likes Steven Segal's movies.


----------



## loyalonehk

*" Say something about the Martial Artist below you!* "

You suck, train harder...  

Theres something for my students to read.  LOL:mst:


----------



## terryl965

loyalonehk said:


> *" Say something about the Martial Artist below you!* "
> 
> You suck, train harder...
> 
> Theres something for my students to read. LOL:mst:


 

I always train harder and not one of your students
The next person is a Leo


----------



## mijemi

False. I'm a Capricorn.

The next person feels a little queasy before every class. Or is that just me??


----------



## Yeti

It's just you (or at least false in my case...excited yes...queasy, no)

The next person can count to 50 in Japanese.


----------



## charyuop

True, or at least it was 20 years ago...I have to try if I remember them hee hee.

The next person thinks that the Maori Dance "Haka" should be taught in dojos to improve students personality and charisma.

(Here a couple of sample of Haka...








 )


----------



## ejaazi

False - I don't even know what it is.



The person below me has a deep dark secret, and if they told anyone, it would send them to prison.


----------



## Bumblebee

How'd you hear of that!

Does this mean that LoyalOne really _does_ like Steven Segal movies?

The next person has brown eyes!


----------



## meth18au

True, very nice ones at that!!!

The next person is a bit of an acrobat, and can do somersaults and walk on their hands....


----------



## Bumblebee

False, working on it though.  Still can't quite get that backtuck.

The person below me thinks I'm cool.


----------



## Langenschwert

Bumblebee said:


> False, working on it though. Still can't quite get that backtuck.
> 
> The person below me thinks I'm cool.


 
But of course! 

The person below me is arachnophobic.

-Mark


----------



## Bumblebee

I think you're cool too.  

I'm not arachnophobic.

The person below me is a fan of Korean movies such as Old Boy and Once Upon a Time in High School.


----------



## ppko

false cant say that I have seen either of those

the next person would like to train with me


----------



## darci

I Will Train With You, But You Would Have To Come To Michigan

The Next Poster Is Staring Out The Window Watching It Rain!


----------



## ejaazi

False - but was a few days ago.

The person below me would have liked to share Paris Hilton's cell!
(and shave her head while she's sleeping)


----------



## terryl965

False I find no humor with all the trouble she has been in ( Ok who am I kidding)

The next person practices there form Kata Poomsae while watering the lawn.


----------



## MartialArtHeart

False, but I do practice while I should be acting "normal"... whatever that is.

The next person almost got demoted to white belt because of their aggressive tendencies... *whistles*


----------



## terryl965

False but I have put on a white belt when studing other arts.
The next person is a devoted parent of future BB.


----------



## Yeti

I sure hope so!! Already got him kicking with me.

The next person's mom/dad thinks their addiction to MA is a passing fad.


----------



## meth18au

LOL- yes.  And I think everyone in my family always will 

I'm going to watch a fight night tonight- i bet the next person also has similar plans for tonight?


----------



## qi-tah

Nope... i watched Dr. Who though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person can't wait to get up early tomorrow morning and train before breakfast!


----------



## Andy Moynihan

Good one.

The next person is a fan of old horror movies.


----------



## kidswarrior

Sorry, Andy. Not me. 

The next poster is addicted to the martial arts, even though family and friends think it's lame, or just flat ignore any discussion of it.


----------



## ppko

partially true I am deffinately addicted to the martial arts but my familyt and friends are fascinated with it

the next personloved the movie super troopers but hated the reno 911 movie


----------



## ejaazi

False


The next person has flown across country to attend a seminar.


----------



## bluemtn

Well, I have flown across country, but not for a seminar... So, I guess that's partially (or completely- however) false.


The person below me has gone mountain climbing.


----------



## ejaazi

False


The person below me has gained too much weight and now wobbles when they walk.


----------



## ppko

LOL False I have actually lost about 20 lbs here in the last year (problem is I wasn't trying to and didn't need to)

the next poster would rather have lunch food for breakfast


----------



## Andy Moynihan

False--Scratch that, reverse it.

The next person likes Benny Hill.


----------



## Yeti

You got it!...Oh, wait...that's Benny Hana

The next poster studies one of the FMAs.


----------



## Boomer

I hope I interpret that correctly as "Filipino martial arts"....If so, then, yeah!  Good guess.  I've studied tjimande silat for a few years now, though it's not my base style.




The next poster enjoys gambling


----------



## ppko

I enjoy but I am not addicted lol

the next person likes to travel to different places but hates the traveling part wishes that scotty would just beam them up already


----------



## Boomer

That is so super true.  I especially hate the way people in Maryland drive.  Get over to the right already!





The next poster has been drunk on _sake_.


----------



## ejaazi

False - I don't drink

The next poster has taken a bath in sake!


----------



## Yari

ejaazi said:


> False - I don't drink
> 
> The next poster has taken a bath in sake!


 
False (not to my knowledge) 
The next person is going to get it right with the person after that .....

or

The next person has gone to a traingin camp but turned at the door, when he/she saw what there were training.


/yari


----------



## tshadowchaser

nope but close
got there the day after camp ended  LOL


the next person trains less than 3 hours a week and never outside  of class


----------



## Tabris

I think you may have spelt that wrong, Let me correct it.

"The next person trains MORE than 3 hours a week outside and inside of class... and is awesome"

don't worry I spell things wrong sometimes too, hehe


The person below me has day-dreamed about training everyone in there class while wearing a Storm-Trooper costume.


----------



## Yari

False, nope the womens class I day -dreamed of something completly different......


The next person dosent understand why they are writing in this thread

/yari


----------



## ppko

true the damn thing sucked me in

the next person knows they could be doing more productive stuff but for some strange reason they realize that I wasnt the only person sucked into this thread


----------



## MartialArtHeart

True!

The next person knows more about Japanese curse words than any other part of the language.


----------



## Bumblebee

False,  I only know like three "curse" words, if you could call them that.  Kuso, Baka, and Urusai.

The martial artist below has trained in at least two martial arts.


----------



## bydand

true, have tried several different arts until I found the one that was right for me.


The next person has tried at least 4 different MA's.


----------



## ppko

true only to realize that they are all the same just your teachers philosophy is different 

the next poster wants to try and go to differeent seminars but isnt willing to travel to them


----------



## terryl965

ppko said:


> true only to realize that they are all the same just your teachers philosophy is different
> 
> the next poster wants to try and go to differeent seminars but isnt willing to travel to them


 
False 
the next person is only willing to learn if they like the person teaching


----------



## bydand

Kind of true, kind of false.  Liking the Instructor is a giant bonus, but I have learned things from an Instructor I didn't like personally and thought were 99% BS.


The next person just finished their training for the evening.


----------



## terryl965

bydand said:


> Kind of true, kind of false. Liking the Instructor is a giant bonus, but I have learned things from an Instructor I didn't like personally and thought were 99% BS.
> 
> 
> The next person just finished their training for the evening.


 
wrong my training starts at 8 pm and goes until 10 pm


The next person has been training for year and has never tested.


----------



## bydand

Oh... got me.  True.
Haven't tested for at least 19 months after getting back into training.  I personally don't feel I've reached the next level yet and have a bit to go before I regain what I had, and improved enough to feel I earned the next level.





Next poster just finished either attending or instructing a seminar.


----------



## terryl965

bydand said:


> Oh... got me. True.
> Haven't tested for at least 19 months after getting back into training. I personally don't feel I've reached the next level yet and have a bit to go before I regain what I had, and improved enough to feel I earned the next level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next poster just finished either attending or instructing a seminar.


 

yes and it was great

Next person has had a hard time understanding the proper techniques to there poomsae-kata-forms.


----------



## ejaazi

False

The next person has been traing with and thru an injury.


----------



## meth18au

True,  my right knee is giving my problems for the past 3 weeks or so.  Nothing serious though!!!

The next person fights from a southpaw stance?


----------



## terryl965

True I find it a better position for me.
The next person is only training to please there mate.


----------



## Bumblebee

False, I currently don't have a mate.  And even if I did, I train for myself.

The next martial artist is Terry, or at least wants to be him.


----------



## terryl965

Bumblebee said:


> False, I currently don't have a mate. And even if I did, I train for myself.
> 
> The next martial artist is Terry, or at least wants to be him.


 

Right and I doubt if anybody wants to be me.
The naxt person is older than the person before them


----------



## Andy Moynihan

False. Having met you I somehow doubt you're 29 or younger.

The next person loves cats.


----------



## kittybreed

The next person saw my new martial arts video on You Tube last night


----------



## kittybreed

I forgot to say that the previous poster was right. I do love cats and have two.


----------



## terryl965

False
The next person only enjoys the side of martial art training that only exsist in one own mind.


----------



## ejaazi

False

The next person wants to star in Rush Hour 4.


----------



## Yari

True.... That would be cool

The next person has started in a movie...

/yari


----------



## ejaazi

False - I'm still waiting for a casting call!

The next person has a nickname they got from other members of their dojo.


----------



## Yari

false, my real name IS stupid ;-)

The next person has run a marathon


----------



## Catalyst

Nope - 10k is the furthest I've run.

The person below me still has 8-Track tapes in their music collection (and they can't bear the thought of getting rid of them).


----------



## bydand

False...  I did have them until I converted them to MP3, then got rid of the originals because I didn't have an 8track player of my own.


The next poster doesn't even remember what an 8 track looked like, or wasn't born yet when you could buy them.


----------



## MartialArtHeart

True!


The next person has always wondered why you drive on a parkway and park on a driveway.


----------



## terryl965

MartialArtHeart said:


> True!
> 
> 
> The next person has always wondered why you drive on a parkway and park on a driveway.


 
Yes and till this day it still brothers me.
The next person wants to be like Bruce Lee


----------



## ppko

false he is dead why would I wanna do that

the next person is thinking of swtching styles sometime soon


----------



## bydand

False, love what I do.


Next poster is addicted to "ninja Warrior" on TV


----------



## Carol

You betcha.  Love the announcers!


The next poster speaks at least a little bit of French.


----------



## donna

Only enough to get me into trouble!!

The next poster hates getting up early in the morning


----------



## bookworm_cn317

How true!

The next person has done the "Virgin Sacrifice" thing when they went to The Rocky Horror Picture Show at an indy theater.


----------



## ejaazi

False - but it is one of my favorite movies.


The next person dislikes the political scene right now.


----------



## Yari

False - but livining in Denmark they have a new party that has rissen, and they might shake things up a bit, which would be nice.

The next person was born head first


----------



## ejaazi

False - I came out kicking!


The next person is jittery.


----------



## meth18au

I just drank a red bull a little while ago (I don't normally!!!).  And I am actually really jittery at the moment!!!  LOL...

The next person hopes that this thread will provide him/her with years of quality online entertainment?


----------



## bydand

:lfao:  I wouldn't go years, but maybe a little bit longer of entertainment for sure.


next poster needs anew car.


----------



## terryl965

Yes I do but what I want needs to wait until kids are gone.
The next poster needs to wash there uniform.


----------



## qi-tah

terryl965 said:


> Yes I do but what I want needs to wait until kids are gone.
> The next poster needs to wash there uniform.


 
Yep, but wash day is Tuesday so i'll have to make do with my PJ's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next poster is feeling seriously sleep deprived.


----------



## MartialArtHeart

haha, well, I went to bed about 5 hours early last night, so I think I'm good for now... but usually that's a definite yes!

The next poster loves animals... and eats them regularly.


----------



## bydand

Oh yes, little BBQ sauce and we're good to go.



Next poster was shocked by the last question and didn't answer when they read it.


----------



## ejaazi

False


The next person has seen a UFO!


----------



## MartialArtHeart

bydand said:


> Oh yes, little BBQ sauce and we're good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> Next poster was shocked by the last question and didn't answer when they read it.


And to think the one who wrote it was a vegetarian. ;-) lmao

Oh, and of course I've seen UFOs!  Unfortunate flying owls... it's fun when they hit the trees... I mean, uh.... ;-)

Next poster is certain that hell is run by Adam Sandler's father, and Hitler regularly gets a pineapple stuck up his... well, ya know.


----------



## bydand

:lfao: Hitler and Pineapples :lfao:  There is a visual I'll need professional help to block.

I would hope that is on his vacation days, and the rest of the time is ....



Next poster drew a visual and laughed as hard as I did.


----------



## ppko

true unfortunately we are both sick bastards lol

the next poster watches south park regularly and wishes they were more like cartman


----------



## bydand

Flase.   Well mostly false, I watch some South Park and wish I were LESS like Cartman.  I'm alread a fat bugger who sits around and eats Cheesy-Poofs way too often.


Next poster is also becomming addicted to this darn thread.


----------



## MartialArtHeart

yup yup yup!

Next poster realizes that the Hitler post was a reference to Adam Sandler's 'Little Nicky'.


----------



## ppko

false never seen it

next poster would like to train the old way


----------



## ejaazi

True - but at my age, I don't know if my body could handle it. But it would be nice to try!


The next person would like to travel back in time and spend some time training with the founder of their art.


----------



## terryl965

This is so true
The next person would like to slap every single troll in the face.


----------



## Kacey

Nah... that'd take too long, to slap _all_ of them!

The next person is going to a barbecue today.


----------



## terryl965

Wrong Church BBQ is Monday at the Knights of Columbus Hall yummy
The next person only likes dry rubb on there BBQ


----------



## bydand

false



next person thinks BBQ should have its own place on the Health pyramid.


----------



## meth18au

Yes- it should probably comprise 95% of your total daily calorie intake.  The other 5% being condiments to add to the experience!!!


The next person hasn't had a BBQ in over 10 years for some reason???


----------



## MartialArtHeart

I'm a vegetarian, so true!

Next person is wondering why we are suddenly and irrevocably stuck on the subject of BBQ.


----------



## terryl965

True but living in Texas BBQ is just part of life.
The next person is a hater of all BBQ and only loves themself.


----------



## Lynne

Wrong on both accounts of course!

North Carolina/Virginia pork BBQ is the only good BBQ though.  Texas BBQ is just brisket with a red sauce on top.  

The next person eats BBQ sandwiches with coleslaw and hot sauce on them.


----------



## ejaazi

False - but it sounds good, and I'll try one!

The next person loves BBQ sauce that is flaming hot!!!


----------



## Yari

False

The next person has eaten the wasabi , because they thought it was a sushi part......

/yari


----------



## terryl965

Yari said:


> False
> 
> The next person has eaten the wasabi , because they thought it was a sushi part......
> 
> /yari


 

False
The next person like to do ther kata/poomsae before bedtime just to relax


----------



## ejaazi

False - I'm too tired after work!

The next person, like me, hates training in A/C!


----------



## terryl965

ejaazi said:


> False - I'm too tired after work!
> 
> The next person, like me, hates training in A/C!


 

True
the next person is only training for self awarness


----------



## ejaazi

False - also for self defense


The next person takes their own snacks into the movies.


----------



## qi-tah

ejaazi said:


> False - also for self defense
> 
> 
> The next person takes their own snacks into the movies.


 
Mate, the last time i went to the movies, i took a thermos and picnic blanket! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The next person's DVD collection is more than 80% martial arts titles.


----------



## ejaazi

False 

The next person wishes they would come out with a very good martial arts movie with several styles involved throughout the whole movie.


----------



## meth18au

Yes- especially if it makes me lots of money!!!  But it'll never ever happen!!!

The next poster is happy that I have revived this thread after 2 days of nobody posting???


----------



## KempoGuy06

sort of

the next poster is female

B


----------



## Lynne

Yes, I am!

The next poster loves Buttermilk Pie.


----------



## bydand

Never had it so I cannot answer true or false.  Would like to try though, I'm kind of like Will Rogers: Never met a pie I didn't like.  Said I was *kind* of like him, not exactly like him.



Next person will post the recipe on how to make one <crosses fingers>


----------



## Lynne

bydand said:


> Never had it so I cannot answer true or false. Would like to try though, I'm kind of like Will Rogers: Never met a pie I didn't like. Said I was *kind* of like him, not exactly like him.
> 
> 
> 
> Next person will post the recipe on how to make one <crosses fingers>


If you like lemon-flavored desserts, you will love Buttermilk Pie. The buttermilk, along with lemon flavoring, gives the pie a nice lemon flavor.  Don't let the buttermilk turn you off.  

This pie was famous in Texas during the Civil War when cupboards were mostly bare and it's also famous at the Kentucky Derby.  It's also nice for the holidays.


BUTTERMILK PIE

4 T. flour
1-3/4 cups sugar
1/2 t. salt
1/2 c. butter, melted
3 eggs, beaten
1 cup buttermilk
1/2 t. vanilla
1/2 t. lemon extract
9-inch unbaked pie shell
cinnamon and nutmeg powders

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.  Combine flour, sugar, and salt in a mixing bowl.  Add melted butter and beaten eggs and stir with a whisk or fork until well blended.  Stir in buttermilk, vanilla, and lemon extract and mix well.  Pour into unbaked pie shell.  Pour a little cinnamon in the palm of one hand and pinch a bit to sprinkle over pie; do the same with nutmeg.

Bake in center of 350 oven for 55-60 minutes or until filling is lightly set or browned.

Let cool for about 2 hours before serving.  Refrigerate leftovers.  It's best cold but my husband will tell you that he scarfs it down warm or cold!

If you triple the recipe, you can get 4 deep-dish pies. (Once I used plain yogurt instead of buttermilk and it turned out great.)
....................
The next person doesn't eat pie.


----------



## MartialArtHeart

True for the most part!

The next one thinks I'm a nutter because I don't eat much pie!


----------



## terryl965

MartialArtHeart said:


> True for the most part!
> 
> The next one thinks I'm a nutter because I don't eat much pie!


 

This is true, like the rock says never enough pie!!!!!

The next person is willing to share there pie with everybody.


----------



## bookworm_cn317

WRONG!! Gitcher own pie, this pie's mine!


The next person is a cat person.


----------



## ejaazi

True - although I wasn't when I was younger.


The next person has a secret crush on someone at their school.


----------



## Yari

False ... only men their.....

The next person has facial hair....


----------



## ejaazi

True

The next person shaves their head.


----------



## qi-tah

Nope, number 2 clipper. Close but!


The next person is allergic to bee stings


----------



## terryl965

Wrong
The next person is a BB in multiple arts.


----------



## Kacey

terryl965 said:


> The next person is a BB in multiple arts.



Not even close... 

The next person likes to read science fiction.


----------



## ejaazi

False - no fictional reading for me!


The next person has gray hair and keeps dying it.


----------



## bookworm_cn317

False-- thought I _AM_ getting gray hair!

The next person is still working on the whole "confidence in the martial arts" thing, despite being a martial artist for a while.


----------



## terryl965

bookworm_cn317 said:


> False-- thought I _AM_ getting gray hair!
> 
> The next person is still working on the whole "confidence in the martial arts" thing, despite being a martial artist for a while.


 

wrong after 40+ years if I do not have it by now never will.
The next person is thinking about becomming a professional fighter.


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Wrong-- though my instructor DOES think I could be world champion one day. And I WOULD kind of like to compete one day.

The next person knows what being REALLY bored is like.


----------



## terryl965

Yes
The next person is only going to school so they do not have to work.


----------



## 14 Kempo

terryl965 said:


> Yes
> The next person is only going to school so they do not have to work.


 
I wish that were true, but ... sorry

The next person learned martial arts from watching _Green Hornet_ reruns


----------



## bydand

OMG you must be psychic!

No for the real answer. 

Next person doesn't even remember who the Green Hornet is.


----------



## 14 Kempo

The Green Hornet was Britt Reid (played by Van Williams)

The next person secretly believes he is Kwai Chang Caine, re-encarnated


----------



## bydand

:-offtopic 





Lynne said:


> BUTTERMILK PIE
> 
> 4 T. flour
> 1-3/4 cups sugar
> 1/2 t. salt
> 1/2 c. butter, melted
> 3 eggs, beaten
> 1 cup buttermilk
> 1/2 t. vanilla
> 1/2 t. lemon extract
> 9-inch unbaked pie shell
> cinnamon and nutmeg powders
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees.  Combine flour, sugar, and salt in a mixing bowl.  Add melted butter and beaten eggs and stir with a whisk or fork until well blended.  Stir in buttermilk, vanilla, and lemon extract and mix well.  Pour into unbaked pie shell.  Pour a little cinnamon in the palm of one hand and pinch a bit to sprinkle over pie; do the same with nutmeg.
> 
> Bake in center of 350 oven for 55-60 minutes or until filling is lightly set or browned.
> 
> Let cool for about 2 hours before serving.  Refrigerate leftovers.  It's best cold but my husband will tell you that he scarfs it down warm or cold!
> 
> If you triple the recipe, you can get 4 deep-dish pies. (Once I used plain yogurt instead of buttermilk and it turned out great.)



Again, I know I'm off topic, but almost forgot to thank Lynne for the above post.  What can I say, except: *THANK YOU *it is great!!

Ok Back on topic...


Nope, even though I did like the show. (I really, really hope you are talking about "Grasshopper" because that is the only Caine I can think of right now.)


Next person is going to try the above pie now.


----------



## tshadowchaser

wrong 
I eat sparsly and not often I trian every day


the next person thinks they are ready for a promotion


----------



## ejaazi

True! I'm always ready. At least at work.


The next person has attempted to copy of the moves of Jet Li.


----------



## MartialArtHeart

no kiddin' sherlock, who wouldn't?

Next person, like me, often falls on their butt or their face when attempting said moves.


----------



## ejaazi

True

The next person has fallen down for no apparent reason.


----------



## bookworm_cn317

True.

The next person is currently goofing off when they SHOULD be doing something productive. Like homework. Or working out.


----------



## tshadowchaser

true 
the dishes are still in the sink

the next person forgot to walk the dog or feed the cats


----------



## Yari

false, dont have a cat or a dog....

The next person can't read....


----------



## Carol

Well...you didn't say read English :angel:  sooo.....True!  I can't read Japanese, but I can speak a bit of it.


The next poster didn't spend any money on anything yesterday.


----------



## ejaazi

False - had to pick up a few things from the supermarket.

The next person is going to buy one of the new Ipods!


----------



## bookworm_cn317

False--I'm a poor, broke college student.

The next person was forced to drop their martial arts classes for the forseeable future and it's MAKING THEM MISERABLE!!!!


----------



## Gary Crawford

wrong, the next person will someday seek my forgiveness


----------



## bydand

doubt it, long distance between us and I haven't figured out a way to offend people across that distance.  (Oh wait, forums... )



Next person is taking a break from studying.


----------



## bookworm_cn317

True, I SHOULD be writing a paper for my Rhetorical Criticism class, but I'm gonna do it over the weekend.

The next person actually HAS something good to put after the "The next person"


----------



## ejaazi

True!

The next person is a good person!


----------



## Catalyst

Kinda true, but when I'm bad, I'm better (LOL).

The person below says that this time of year (autumn in the Northern Hemisphere, Springtime in the Southern Hemisphere) is their favorite season.


----------



## Aikikitty

Catalyst said:


> The person below says that this time of year (autumn in the Northern Hemisphere, Springtime in the Southern Hemisphere) is their favorite season.


 
True! It's so hot and humid most of the year here and I don't like being too cold. Fall & Spring are my favorite seasons.

The person below me has a purring cat on their lap right now.

Robyn :ultracool


----------



## Yari

False

The next person will make anothers person day the best day in the world


----------



## MartialArtHeart

I sincerely hope so!

Next person is a ninja, and regularly assasinates random nobles.


----------



## terryl965

Wrong
next person is one that loves to cook right after a great workout.


----------



## bobster_ice

Actually this is true, I love to cook after a great workout (I love my food).

The next person is one that enjoys showing of there muscles in public :S


----------



## ejaazi

True - if I still had any!

The next person eats alot of rice before working out.


----------



## terryl965

False
the next person is willing to help when the oppotunity comes around.


----------



## seasoned

true
the next person is a good friend


----------



## MartialArtHeart

My friends think so!

The next person has one friend that they can go to with anything.


----------



## Boomer

Nope.  I believe some things are better suffered by oneself.





The next person hopes Fred Thompson will be the next president of the USA


----------



## Decker

Hmm... Who's Fred Thompson?

The next person can do a full split.


----------



## bydand

:lfao:  Only if it is the kind with Ice Cream and toppings.



The next person is thinking about getting into local politics.


----------



## MartialArtHeart

I'm actually thinking about how politics disgust me... I'm corrupt enough, thanks!  Don't need any more...

Next person is also disgusted by corruption in politics and refuses to be involved on that principle.


----------



## bookworm_cn317

True.  POLI- Latin for 'many'. TICS- blood sucking parasites. Put those word-parts together, and you get 'politics'




The next person was surprised to find out weight-training was fun.


----------



## Yari

False

The next person thinks that at the end of the univers, there is a resturant.....


----------



## bookworm_cn317

True? There IS one, right?

The next person has a bad habit of biting their lips.


----------



## Catalyst

Nope, I don't bite my lips

The Martial Artist below me wants to increase their hand speed when doing techniques.


----------



## MartialArtHeart

No kiddin'! I'm in a race w/ Bruce Lee... I may lose, but hey, can't blame a gal for tryin'.

Person below me believes that the best way to train is by observing animals and adapting their natural techniques to our bodies.


----------



## Decker

Nope. Wish I could fly like a bird, though. Hehe.

Next person has at least 1 Dan in at least two martial arts (excluding McDojo-earned ones, of course!).


----------



## bookworm_cn317

False.


The next person really wants to smack me for not eating properly.


----------



## ejaazi

I don't know how you eat!

The next person hates to train with someone who has been smoking!


----------



## bookworm_cn317

SOOOOO true!

The next person mourns the cancelation of Dirty Jobs!


----------



## Uncle

False! I've never even seen that show.

The person below me can walk on their hands.


----------



## bookworm_cn317

No, can't do that.

The person below me is a Pisces!


----------



## seasoned

Nope, been called a lot of things, but not a fish....
The person below me is a..................:hmm:............ Got it, a bookworm.


----------



## Dirty Dog

By golly.... right the first time! I'm more than a bookworm, I'm a bibliophile of the first order....
You know what they say... when I get a little money, I buy books. And if there's any left over, I pay bills.


The person below me is wanted by the FBI...


----------



## rlobrecht

Not that I'm aware of.

The person below me should be doing something besides surfing the internet.


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Yes. I SHOULD be sleeping. Or working on Tae Geuk Oh Jang. But I'm not sleepy.

The person below me has been abducted by aliens.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Yes. But I did avoid the anal probe. 

The person below me watches Jersey Shores.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Nope, looked at it in my cousins house, saw subtitles for people who were supposedly speaking english, never watched it again.
The person below me just woke up.


----------



## GrandmasterP

.... a sleeping dog.
That was a bad move I can tell you.
The person below me knows that


----------



## Uncle

Never seen it.

The person below me has a fantasy involving yoda and a sponge bath


----------



## yak sao

Nope, more of a trekkie, and I prefer showers.

The person below me practices while on the toilet


----------



## seasoned

I do have a stack of martial arts books in there to read.

The person below me loves martial arts.


----------



## Ironcrane

Absolutely. Please allow me to express my love with this video below.






The person below me loves Michelle Yeoh.
(This one's just for you)


----------



## TheArtofDave

I do love Michelle Yeoh.. damn that was a lucky guess. The person above me I believe loves Jackie Chan.


----------

